# Funky or Normal?



## saladshooter (May 18, 2018)

Howdy

Was checking out dad's bikes last weekend and he has one he'd like more information on. It's pretty funky, or maybe it's normal for the time.

Any information appreciated.

Thanks
Chad


----------



## rhenning (May 18, 2018)

It is a bike from the same era as Schwinn Stingrays and someone tryed to make it look like one.  They didn't succeed.  Roger


----------



## GTs58 (May 18, 2018)

Early to mid 60's Murray and I have no idea what model. Seat was added. Same style frame as the Murray built Sears Flightliner and Spaceliner.


----------



## mickeyc (May 18, 2018)

Murray Spaceliner..  Check the top of this thread for lots of info and photos of similar bikes.


----------



## saladshooter (May 18, 2018)

mickeyc said:


> Murray Spaceliner..  Check the top of this thread for lots of info and photos of similar bikes.




Awesome thank you!
New to middle weights.


----------



## GTs58 (May 18, 2018)

mickeyc said:


> Murray Spaceliner..  Check the top of this thread for lots of info and photos of similar bikes.




Not a Spaceliner.


----------



## BrentP (Jun 22, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> Howdy
> 
> Was checking out dad's bikes last weekend and he has one he'd like more information on. It's pretty funky, or maybe it's normal for the time.
> 
> ...



EDITED COMMENTS:  Initially, what I thought you had was a Western Flyer Cosmic Flyer, just like the one in this first picture, circa around 1966. Photo credit: Cabe member 'wrongway'.  Upon closer inspection I noticed the small blade attachment on your front fender, your rear reflector, and the decals on your forks don't match a Cosmic Flyer.

The correct identity of your bike is an Otasco Flying O.  They were built by Murray for Otasco (Oklahoma Tire and Safety Company).  Take a close look at yours and see if the identifying features in the other pictures of a Flying O match yours.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 22, 2018)

My first ever bicycle was a POS from this Otasco:


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 29, 2018)

is that an early Sting Ray seat and sissy bar?


----------



## Igor (Sep 10, 2018)

I've got a 65 Hiawatha with the same double tube frame.


----------



## Trout (Sep 12, 2018)

Funky, but looks like period funk, like someone funked it up along time ago.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 15, 2018)

The chain ring is from a Snyder/Rollfast, correct one shown on the Otasco, with hubcap.


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 18, 2018)

BrentP said:


> EDITED COMMENTS:  Initially, what I thought you had was a Western Flyer Cosmic Flyer, just like the one in this first picture, circa around 1966. Photo credit: Cabe member 'wrongway'.  Upon closer inspection I noticed the small blade attachment on your front fender, your rear reflector, and the decals on your forks don't match a Cosmic Flyer.
> 
> The correct identity of your bike is an Otasco Flying O.  They were built by Murray for Otasco (Oklahoma Tire and Safety Company).  Take a close look at yours and see if the identifying features in the other pictures of a Flying O match yours.
> 
> ...






actually it could be a Murray Solar Flite, from 64 to 66.

Without seeing the decal on the top of the headlight, or the serial number you can't tell if it is an Otasco branded Murray or not.

If it is an Otasco, they sold the Lancer, with this style tank, from 63' to 66' when the new style tank came out.

The Otasco model would have 54X6. at the beginning of the serial number.

Here is a page from the  1964 Murray catalog, introducing the Solar Flite, (which is a Y54 in the serial of the Murray), also a couple shots of my late 1963 built for 1964 model year Otasco Flying O Lancer.

Aside from the serial number and branding, the Solar Flite and the Lancer are identical bicycles


----------



## BrentP (Jan 5, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> actually it could be a Murray Solar Flite, from 64 to 66.
> 
> Without seeing the decal on the top of the headlight, or the serial number you can't tell if it is an Otasco branded Murray or not.
> 
> ...



I still think it's an Otasco, based solely on the distinctive fork decal.  The decal seems to be unique to Otasco.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 6, 2019)

BrentP said:


> I still think it's an Otasco, based solely on the distinctive fork decal.  The decal seems to be unique to Otasco.



you mean this decal?

like on this 1964 Murray Strato Flite?

It is a Murray decal, most Murray bikes of that style had it.


----------



## partsguy (Jan 30, 2019)

Very cool ride!


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 2, 2019)

That's a solo polo early banana seat. Typical but very cool mid 60's customization of a great Murray frame and not an uncommon modifiaction for a 26" model. Basically it's what a buddy of mine (not on the Cabe!) has been doing for five years or so on his bikes thinks he invented it lol, they are badass. Alot of my What Bike Did You Ride posts feature his bikes. Remember this was an extremely 'custom' oriented era with suppliers ready to sell you as much snazzy aftermarket gear as you could hold!


----------

